# Dreamstime.com is Hot. The new Istockphoto



## miamistudio (Jan 12, 2010)

Attention photographers....

Dreamstime.com is the new Istockphoto site. 
*Sell your stock images * and get 50-80% from each sale you make. Join our *powerful photo community* and reach new stock photography markets.                                     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Read what they said:
" Anyone can become a member of the  Dreamstime  community, however we only accept quality-based photos for inclusion in our database. We carefully review each application received. You may apply to become a member by registering and uploading your first files. If they are approved, you will see them on your personal account. "

Hurry!


----------

